# Eagletac lost.....



## cord arrow (Sep 23, 2011)

Lost my tactical flashlight....anyone bought a new one? What did you get?


----------



## kembolar (Sep 30, 2011)

That's too bad you lost yours.
Where did you lose it?
Hope it was just misplaced somewhere.


----------



## snofrog (Oct 29, 2011)

I have been buying Saik sa-7 on ebay 5 or 10 at a time . everyone that sees me using it wants one lol . aluminum case o ring seals and runs from 3 trip a`s or 2 lithium cr17345 camera batterys . it is the perfect size for me . they have 3 settings low,hi and flash . i find them very bright . :cool2:


----------

